# Tourdaten 2010



## Crothar (25. November 2009)

Hat jemand ne Ahnung, wann Vanessa May wieder mal in Deutschland auftritt, wo und wann?

Vielen Dank!


----------



## Thoor (26. November 2009)

Hallo

Der Sinn hierbei besteht nach den Konzertdaten eurer Lieblingskünstler bzw. Bands zu suchen und zu fragen. Ist zwar immer noch 2009 aber paar Bands haben schon die Daten rausgegeben :-)

Also ich suche Frei.wild Konzertdaten für 2010, bzw. gibt es ein Konzert in der Schweiz?


----------

